# Tourist Market Stalls



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi 

We have been here now for nearly two weeks. kids in school and im bored!! My business in the uk is importing and selling mexican and indian beautiful
silver jewellery. no beads!!

I would appreciate if anyone could let me know of either local or tourist markets in view of setting up a stall there! we live in Peyia!

Many thanks

Sue x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Hi
> 
> We have been here now for nearly two weeks. kids in school and im bored!! My business in the uk is importing and selling mexican and indian beautiful
> silver jewellery. no beads!!
> ...


 Hi Sue

If you look at this thread it gives some info on Markets in Paphos
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy.../16083-pafos-market-near-st-george-hotel.html

There is also the Timi Market which is on every Sunday.

Regards Veronica


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Give the duckpond a try its a friendly place.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

grumpy said:


> Give the duckpond a try its a friendly place.


Thank you Doug and Veronica. We will most certainly give your suggestions ago!

Sue x


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you tried La Fontaine Market on your right off the coast road between Chlorika and Paphos? They've got a couple of empty stalls.


----------

